# how long to wait after endoscopy???



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

Help! I have been trying to get this info somewhere, but no luck.

i just had an endoscopy yesterday at 9 a.m. ...that doctor told me to wait for 48 hours before bfing, and told me this after having it done. My actual doc said it would be 24 hours, but he said this a few weeks before I had the procedure done. So, I only pumped enough extra milk for about 28 hours worth of feedings, which is exactly when I ran out.

I had anesthesia, i don't know the name, but they call it conscious sedation.

I called the endoscopy center where i had it done, and they said to ask my doctor, i called him and left a message to see if I could nurse my ds any sooner than 48 hours. anyway, my (9 mo) ds will not take formula at all. he cried for 2 hours before my doctor called me back, so I caved in and nursed him at about 30 hours after procedure. then the doc calls and says to wait at least until 42 hours. i didn't say anything, just okay, and hung up. (and yes, I tried other foods, different nipples, different everything! he's teething, so he just wanted mommy's tatas!)

now what? i'm freaked out that I just did something horrible to my child.

what should I do/what could happen?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

You will be fine. There's no need to not nurse.


----------



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

how do you know?


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Because anethesia is fine while breastfeeding. Thus why women who have c-sections can breastfeed right afterwards. There is very little that is actually not ok while breastfeeding.


----------



## luckydogcafe (Sep 25, 2004)

thank you very much! i feel better now.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh my goodness, you are absolutly fine to nurse IMMEDIATLY after. Please don't worry or give it a second thought!!


----------



## Kathryn (Oct 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *luckydogcafe*
thank you very much! i feel better now.

















: I'm sorry your doctors told you that you couldn't and gave you so much grief over this.


----------



## mommy2evan05 (Mar 13, 2006)

i just had conscious sedation yesterday for oral surgery and while I didn't NURSE DS, I did give him some pumped milk in a sippy on the way home (3 hours drive from naval base). But I was alert enough that I could have held him had we not been in the car. Dopn't worry mama, your babe will be absolutely fine!


----------



## mommyto3girls (May 3, 2005)

No problem at all. I nursed my Premie in the NICU 2 or 3 hours after actual anesthesia for abdominal surgery. Also nursed immediately after an endoscopy and a colonoscopy. Once you are awake the annesthesia is basically gone from your system.


----------



## DWAXSMOM (Aug 28, 2005)

It is called conscious sedation because it wears off very quickly. That means it also leaves your body fairly quickly. You do not have to worry. In actuality you probably would have been quite safe nursing within a few hours after the procedure. Probably by the time you saw her. Maybe you can get the actual names of the meds and we can look it up in Hales. That way you will get some relief. BTW I recently had a client who called about how long to wait. She was being completely put under. The docs were saying three days and it was actually 3-4 hours.







Now if this Mom was struggling in anyway with breastfeeding that doc could have sabotaged her breastfeeding relationship. This stuff makes me soooo angry!


----------

